# San Luis Obispo To Santa Cruz



## LokdOutNSmokedOut (Mar 22, 2011)

I am going to San Francisco next month and was looking for any tips hitching a ride from San Luis Obispo to Santa Cruz. I was also looking for any tips on where to stay in SF while im there? I'm going for a month to check out their food not bombs and really really free market. And if you know of any other events like these in the nearby citys i'de want to hear about them to check them out. And i'm also on ebt, going out there with no money. Around here i heard jack in the box lets you buy shit on ebt. Anyone know of anywhere in the area i can use my card while im there?


----------



## xbocax (Mar 22, 2011)

jus smoke a doobie and itll all work out


----------



## twitches (Mar 22, 2011)

it depends on the restauant, KFC Popeyes El Pollo Loco, pretty much any fast food restaurant has the opption of accepting EBT but its up to the discresion of the individual restaurant, you can always call ahead of time if your worried about it


----------



## Cade (Mar 22, 2011)

> jus smoke a doobie and itll all work out



101 is faster but the 1 is more scenic.


----------



## LokdOutNSmokedOut (Mar 23, 2011)

i was thinking 101 or 1 but i can get the bus and BART through santa cruz on the 1, or hitch from san luis o to sf by the 101 but i want to check out as many places as i can on my way there. i saw another post about this on the hitchhiking forum from sf to santa cruz and went backwards. im not worried about hitching from san luis to santa cruz just mainly places to stay in sf.


----------



## Cade (Mar 23, 2011)

You'll be fine. You should check out Big Sur and the coastal towns if you are not worried about time.


----------



## Beegod Santana (Mar 24, 2011)

Seriously one of the easiest and most beautiful hitches out there. You can take the bus all the way to SF from carmel, ran about $15-20 if I remember correctly. Great thing about sf is that you can just cook at a fire pit on the beach.


----------

